# Hopper Problem - DIRT Please Read



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

First Here is my setup:
Dish 1000.4
1 Hopper
2 Joey
Duo Node (Installer was out of Solo) All 3 dish inputs are connected. Second Host and Client ports are terminated. Two way splitter on first client port.
PTAT is disabled.
MoCA signal strength is full on both Joeys.

About once a day one of the Joeys (at random) will loose video and audio for the channel being watched. All other functions operate. I can access all the menu functions, guide, settings, etc. as well as turn the Joey on and off. I cannot change channels, or select a different channel from the guide, or select a feed from another tuner. It is not consistent with either Joey or any tuner or time of day. Just happens at random. Never happens with the Hopper. A power off reset on the Joey does not fix the problem. It comes back up, connects with the Hopper and is in the same state.
The only way to fix the issue is to reboot the Hopper.

I have been with Dish about 15 years and the last reliable receiver I remember was the old 501. I was hoping the Hopper would be the dawn of another good receiver but it's the "same ole, same ole" so far.

Thanks in advance for any input on what this may be.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen that issue with my 3H/2J setup... Most of the times resetting the Joey works but sometimes it requires a Hopper reset. Definitely a software bug IMO. Rumor has it that there will be new software being released within the next couple of weeks... Cross your fingers that this is addressed in this release...

As for reliability, 501 wasn't near as complicated as H/J are. There is a lot more going on with H/J. Even the ViP receivers were more buggy than the old SD receivers, as they also had more going on... I know bugs are frustrating as hell but you haven't seen the 922 if you think H/J are bad... H/J were a huge success compared to the 922 release (H/J are based on the 922 software.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not only SW but HW wise (922->H2k)...

I would propose to add a fan and put the J vertically using its stand. The device has crammed design and CPU is overheating (60+ C/150+ F)


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Very similar hardware but Hopper has a CPU with twice the clock rate and even the Joey has a faster CPU than the 922.

I noticed that my Joeys run on average about 140F(60C) when placed horizontally... I wonder where it is measuring this temp? I am assuming it is the CPU temp. Most CPUs can take up to 98-100C(208-212F) but generally you don't want them above 80-85C(176-185F.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not regular CPU, it's IDME combo ... see Broadcom site for short booklet.

The temp is measuring by TM75 [U16] chip near of the IDME, it's sit 1/4" higher then the main chip if you put it vertically. You can see at AVS forum's picture.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yah it's a SoC, but generally the CPU is the most temperature-sensitive portion of the silicon... Other chips aren't as complex thus can take more heat... However with the SoC configuration, temp is one and the same.

You have a link to this picture? 1/4" means that the actual chip must be quite a bit hotter than what the sensor is reading...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's more then SoC - it's big package of different devices include MIPS32/64 ...
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1400404/dish-hopper - SOIC-8 at left


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Got a link to the broadcom site you referred to (yes I'm lazy?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Got a link to the broadcom site you referred to (yes I'm lazy?)


I see .... take it here http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah found it  . Found a PDF (at SatGuys.) Hopper has a BCM7420 (750MHz) and Joey has a BCM7340 (405MHz.) This is compared to BCM7400 (350MHz) in the 922 (which is also in the 722K.) There are other various differences but those are the main differences (other than MoCA.) The broadcom site doesn't tell a whole lot about what's under the hood. I see the picture you posted at the other forum, what all is under that heatsink?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BCM7340


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

So it IS a SoC? Just read after your post, it's a single chip, heatsink makes it look like it's covering more than 1 chip. What exactly is an IDME Combo?

I see what you're talking about and WOW... If it's 60C on average way up there... Sheesh! Is the Joey a meltdown waiting to happen? It definitely gets hot enough to almost burn when you touch the top... Wth EchoStar??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The XiP110 board has +12VDC connector (J3) for run internal fan. But some bean counter decide to cut the expenses, so the chip is overheating... sometimes.


That acronym came from a past, many years ago when STM made ST20 family chips: they did integrate MC, transport demultiplexor, MPEG A/V decoders and PAL/NTSC encoders, etc - I recall something like Inegrated Demux Microcontroller Encoder.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldcoot said:


> All other functions operate. I can access all the menu functions, guide, settings, etc. as well as turn the Joey on and off. I cannot change channels, or select a different channel from the guide, or select a feed from another tuner. It is not consistent with either Joey or any tuner or time of day. Just happens at random. Never happens with the Hopper.


Given these circumstances, I would say it's not likely a heat issue.
Click here to send a PM to Ray @Dish and tell him what's going on.
He can get you on the right track.

Please post back here the results, so that others who read this thread will see the them.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, however, my point still remains that the Dish receivers from the 921 up have been unreliable whether due to hardware, software, or thermal management issues.
I understand that production cost is a major factor but there is no reason that modern electronics cannot be built and packaged for long term, mostly issue free operation in an economic way.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> The XiP110 board has +12VDC connector (J3) for run internal fan. But some bean counter decide to cut the expenses, so the chip is overheating... sometimes.
> 
> That acronym came from a past, many years ago when STM made ST20 family chips: they did integrate MC, transport demultiplexor, MPEG A/V decoders and PAL/NTSC encoders, etc - I recall something like Inegrated Demux Microcontroller Encoder.


Cool (or not in case of the Joey!) I see the J3 connector in your pic. Crazy that they skipped the fan... Sorry for thread hijack, OP...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Oldcoot said:


> Thanks for the comments, however, my point still remains that the Dish receivers from the 921 up have been *unreliable* whether due to hardware, software, or thermal management issues...


That is just not true with my 722, 622s, and Hoppers and Joeys, so far.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm more than happy to assist you with this. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you further. Thanks!


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I am working with Dish on this but I now have another symptom I thought I would pass along.
When I press the Live TV button on either Joey I get the banner with the channel info as I should. However, it says that time remaining for the program is 49,710 days 21 hours.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You need to make cold reboot - disconnect power cord for 1/2 min


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Oldcoot said:


> I am working with Dish on this but I now have another symptom I thought I would pass along.
> When I press the Live TV button on either Joey I get the banner with the channel info as I should. However, it says that time remaining for the program is 49,710 days 21 hours.


I have seen this on the Joeys too on occasion. Soft reboot (hold power button) has fixed it so far.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldcoot said:


> I am working with Dish on this but I now have another symptom I thought I would pass along.
> When I press the Live TV button on either Joey I get the banner with the channel info as I should. However, it says that time remaining for the program is 49,710 days 21 hours.


You're watching America's Got Talent and the DVR is simply telling you how long it will seem.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's about right for AGT.


----------

